# Ag Recipe For Coopers Pale Ale



## Batz (23/3/04)

This is a beer I often buy if I am buying a beer

I would like to brew a clone , I have brewed (not yet tried) the ozz ale by Steve Nicholls , in beersmith samples, I think he says it something like it , I'll have to wait on that it in CC

Anyone have a clone??


----------



## wedge (24/3/04)

how 'bout using the grumpys recipe batz, only ag.


----------



## Batz (24/3/04)

That's intereting , it was the same recipe for Coopers Sparkling Ale 6 months or so ago

Changed because Coopers brough out a Sparkling Ale kit?

Yes I think so

Anyone have an AG for Coopers Pale Ale :angry:


----------



## Batz (24/3/04)

Doh!

Please disregard any thing I said , no offence Grumpys

h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## johnno (24/3/04)

What about an extract recipe for this style of beer. Has anyone ever attempted one or have or have a recipe.

cheers


----------



## Jovial_Monk (24/3/04)

Hmmmmm question is, HMm IBUs is it

Can estimate OG by taking the FG (a sacrifice of half a stubby of the PA) and working backwards from the FG and the alcohol content.

Would have a fair bit of cane sugar in it, like most Coopers stuff? And be hopped with POR and ?

All pale malt, bit of wheat malt for head, crystal malt if you must, but just a tad

Anyone look on the Coopers website for any data?

Jovial Monk


----------



## GMK (24/3/04)

here is a recipee for coopers sparkling:
Coopers Sparkling Ale 
(5 gallons, extract with grains) 

Ingredients 


* 6 lbs. Coopers light unhopped malt extract 

* 0.50 lb. crystal malt (60 Lovibond) 

* 1 lb. Belgian candi sugar (white) 

* 4.75 AAUs Pride of Ringwood pellet hops (1/3 oz. at 9.5% alpha acid) 

* 4.75 AAUs Pride of Ringwood pellet hops (1/2 oz. at 9.5% alpha acid) 

* 4.75 AAUs Pride of Ringwood pellet hops (1/2 oz. of 9.5% alpha acid) 

* 1 tsp. Irish moss 

* 1 cup corn sugar to prime 

* Yeast culture from two bottles of sparkling ale or Coopers Homebrew Yeast or YeastLabs A01 (Coopers Ale Yeast) 

* 7/8 to 1 cup corn sugar to prime 



Step by Step 

Steep specialty grains in 3 gallons of water at 150 F for 45 minutes. Remove grains and add malt syrup. Bring to boil for 30 minutes. Add 0.33 oz. Pride of Ringwood pellet hops. Boil 30 minutes, then add candi sugar and Irish moss. 
Boil for 15 minutes and add 0.50 oz. Pride of Ringwood hops. Boil for 13 minutes and add remaining hops. Boil for two more minutes and remove from heat. 


Cool to about 70 F and transfer to fermenting vessel with yeast. Ferment at 64 to 70 F until complete (about 7 to 10 days), then transfer to a secondary vessel or rack into bottles or keg with corn sugar. 
All-grain version: Omit extract and mash 7.5 lbs. Schooner or Harrington two-row pale malt with crystal malt in 8.5 quarts of water to get a single-infusion mash temperature of 150 F for 45 minutes. 
Sparge with hot water (170 F or more) to get 5.5 gallons of wort. Then bring to boil and use the above hopping and fermentation schedule. 
OG = 1.050 
FG = 1.006 
IBUs = 25


----------



## Batz (24/3/04)

I have one for Sparkling Ale , was really after Pale


----------



## wedge (24/3/04)

i remember reading in one of my hb books that sparkliing is about 35ibus?

How does pale differ from sparklin'


----------



## GMK (24/3/04)

Batz

Here is a link to a recipee for Pale Ale...
http://www.grumpys.com.au/r1.php3?recipeid=12

Here is akit and extract recipee for Pale...
Goldrush Pale Ale
1 kg of Light LME
500 gms of Dextrose

Optional:
50 gms of belgian candi sugar or golden syrup.
Dry hop with 10 gms of POR


----------



## johnno (24/3/04)

Thanks GMK.
I will keep this one in mind.
So much to try and so little time.

cheers


----------



## GMK (24/3/04)

wedge

Sparkling is a higher gravity ale than Pale....5.6% compared to 4.5%.
I think Sparkling is slightly darker, more hoppy - IBU's and not as cloudy.


----------



## Matt (13/4/04)

I did some reverse engineering of Coopers recipes based on a photograph of a whyteboard at the old brewery. Here's the post I made to OzCBD:

After a post a while back about the 'Black and Amber' book which contained a photo of a whiteboard listing ingredients for Coopers beers and extracts, I did some hunting around to try to work out how to clone Coopers' beers. Not a big fan, though I don't mind it when I'm down that way - just a nosy bastard 

I found references to an article by Dr Tim Cooper, in which he said:

"The fermenation is now in cylindroconical vessels, after which the brew is clarified. A controlled portion of the fermenting beer that has not been clarified is added, along with sugar, prior to bottling or kegging, to promote the secondary fermenation."

This would seem to imply that there is no 'bottling strain' - they just add unclarified wort from the primary. It's possible that they add a bottling strain too, I guess, but it seems strange that the article (which seemed pretty detailed) didn't mention it. In any case, there's at least some of the primary strain in the bottle. However, the article goes on to say:

"The Ale yeast is particularly unusual being a mixture of two yeast types which must be maintained in a fine balance. This is necessary because the yeast does not focculate (clump together and settle on the bottom). It remains in suspension and is thus called powdery."

Some more 'reverse-engineering' research:

That whiteboard picture Sean referred to a while back is very interesting indeed. Not only does it give grain quantities for a lot of the Coopers beers, it also gives the ingredients for their extracts and kits. Here's the chart (dated 20.11.2000) (apologies for the dodgy formatting - figures are for pale, crystal, wheat and black malt, eg 4000.500.400.0 means 4000 of pale, 500 of crystal, 400 of wheat and no black):

EXTRACT BREWS

Pale Crystal Wheat Black	
Malt N/O 6400.0.0.0
Lager 6400.0.0.0
Pilsener 5400.0.0.0
Draught 6400.100.0.0
Stout 5200.0.440*.880
Dark malt 5600.0.0.800
Ale 6000.240.160.40
Bitter 5000.400.320.120
Classic 5000.260.320.240
IPA 5700.280.320.40
Nut Brown 5000.280.320.240
Crystal 3200.3200.0.0
Amber 6300.240.0.60
Extra light 2900 BARLEY 4000
Light amber 6100.260.0.0

* This figure appears to have been erased, but is still faintly visible.

"LAGER CELLAR BREWS"

Pale Crystal Wheat Black	
Birell 5500.160.0.0
DB 5100.80.0.0
Export 6200.240.0.0
Pale Ale 4600.40.200
Premium 5500.Medium 60.280.0	
Dark Ale 4650.0.200.200
Ale 5900.40.240.0
Stout 5000.0.440.600
Vintage 6200.Medium 60.350.0

Several of the quantities have an equivalent number of 'bags' written under them. For example, the amount of wheat malt for the Premium is written '280 7 bags'. The bags all seem to be 40kg, although some of the recipes seem to use a 'near enough' approach (eg, the wheat malt for the Vintage is only 350kg, but has '9 bags' written under it, which is 360kg).

Some of the recipes seem to have been 'fiddled with' at some time in the past. The amount of crystal in the Ale recipe seems to have been changed from a number starting with '2' to the present value of 40. The figure for wheat malt in the stout extract recipe looks like somebody tried to erase it but didn't quite get rid of it completely (damn permanent markers) with the black malt figure altered. The Vintage recipe looks like it had only been added recently. Not sure hat the 'barley' is for the extra light extract recipe - any ideas?

A couple of the other recipes specifically state 'medium' for the crystal malt, so I guess the other recipes would use light. (Note - Brad McMahon later advised that the 'medium' malt was MAC Medium, a light chocolate malt.)

A brew at the new Regency Park brewery averages about 10 t / 800 HL, but the picture of the whiteboard was taken when the brewery was still at Leabrook and had a much lower capacity. Most of the recipes on the board seem to run around 6 t, so you could go on a brew length of about 460 HL. This figure would jibe with the move to Regency Park increasing capacity by about 60%.

So if we know the brew length, grain bill and ABV, we should be able to suss out the amount of cane sugar to add. If we scale the the Pale Ale grain bill down by a factor of 1000 and plug it into beertools (46 litres - hmmm, exactly twice a Coopers kit :>, 100% efficiency, 77.5% attenuation) we get a beer of OG/FG/ABV 1.033/1.007/3.34%. Bung in 1kg of cane sugar and you're up to 1.042/1.009/4.3% - pretty close. This would also mean that the kits require you to use exactly twice as much cane sugar as the 'real deal'.

However, this doesn't gel with an article by Dr Tim Cooper quoted on HBD, in which he gives an FG of 1.1 to 1.3 oPlato (1.004 - 1.005). That 'famous octegenarian yeast' must be a mega-attenuator. If we up the attenuation rate to 81%, we get an FG of 1.007 and an ABV of 4.48% - closer again. On the other hand, the yeast might not be as attenuative after all, and it's just the the 4-6 weeks of bottle conditioning that drop it those extra few points.

Cheers!
...Matt...


----------



## Murray (13/4/04)

Top post Matt, especially since you have only made two.


----------



## big d (13/4/04)

if all else fails batz you could buy one of there new release pale ale kits and see how close it is to the original.


----------



## JasonY (14/4/04)

Had a couple of the vintage ales the other day, very nice. When I get time I may have to try and cook up something similar ... not sure I could leave it alone long enough for it to be considered a 'vintage' however.


----------



## Hoops (9/9/04)

So has anyone tried an AG for Coopers Pale Ale?
If so how did it go?


----------



## Gout (9/9/04)

I did, using there yeast and it was rather similar, but mine had to much body, to much malt flavour, tasted feash and nicer hops flavour etc, so to sum it up a nicer beer but not a clone 

I have found it hard to copy the big brewers that seem to brew a beer with so little (and in some cases charge so much)

coopers on tap however is much nicer than bottle and in that case mine was very similar except theres was less body and easy easy to down! mine being AG not sugars had a bit of body and head


----------



## Hoops (9/9/04)

Ben said:


> ....mine had to much body, to much malt flavour, tasted feash and nicer hops flavour


 Sounds good! Got a recipe?


----------



## nonicman (9/9/04)

Ben, You're stirred my taste bubs, recipe?


----------



## Darren (9/9/04)

Ben said:


> coopers on tap however is much nicer than bottle


 Here in Adelaide Coopers PA on tap can vary wildly. From sugary sweet to an almost extract tang.
Coopers PA in the bottle is always on spec. I think they only bottle the good stuff and keg anything that is not quite up to scratch.
just my obs,
cheers
Darren


----------



## Darren (9/9/04)

I would go for, 
Sugar bill 80% "ale" malt (lager malt will be too clean). 
10% malted wheat
10% liquid sucrose (boiled for entire boil)
SG 1.042 
Pride of ringwood hops for 25 IBU (insist on new season FRESH as stale POR hops are NASTY)
ferment with Australian ale yeast. The flavours imparted by the yeast is the hardest of the CPA characteristics to acheive. Many people will tell you that the bottle strain is the ferment strain. 
All I know is many years ago when some Coopers yeast came to a department I worked in, it was kept under lock and key. Strange thing to do with a yeast that freely available in every bottle.
Darren


----------



## Ben (25/8/05)

Hi all,

I've just done an AG CPA clone. It went in the fermenter on Saturday, and got off to an intense start (24hr wort starter). It hit 1010 on Wednesday am. It's now thursday pm, and I'm still reading 1010. Brewsmith says that it should hit 1009, and a few other places on the web have said it should finish as low as 1006. What's the deal? Should I just keg it and move on, or wait a bit longer?

Cheers

Benno


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/8/05)

This is a standard brew in our house, the grain bill is taken from the white board at the coopers brewery. Coopers only hop with POR for bittering , no flavour or aroma.
It should ferment down to 1.006, but you will need a good attenuating yeast, aerate your wort VERY well and a good 1lt starter of yeast.

Cheers
Andrew

Style: Australian Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (48.0) Light malt, dry and crisp with a good bitterness at the finish

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 3.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 79.9 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 4.6 % 
0.03 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (116.8 SRM) Grain 0.7 % 
27.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 27.4 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.65 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 14.8 % 
1 Pkgs Australian Ale (White Labs #WLP009) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.73 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.19 L of water at 72.5 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/8/05)

Looks good thanks Andrew, might give it a try. Preferred ferment temp?


----------



## Mr Bond (25/8/05)

Darren said:


> Ben said:
> 
> 
> > coopers on tap however is much nicer than bottle
> ...



Could'nt agree more ,I've been saying this for years now.

I had a pale last year close to christmas and it had strong diacetyl a'la a green H'b made with a coopers reculture.The bottle variety is far more consistent.

And on the coopers subject ,sparkling aint what it used to be either.Less of that fruitiness and a more lagerlike thinner body IMO than it used to be.

GT(tdh) tells me the fg on cpa is 1002 which says it all really.


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/8/05)

Guest Lurker said:


> Looks good thanks Andrew, might give it a try. Preferred ferment temp?
> [post="73783"][/post]​




16-18c GL, keeps it nice and clean.

cheers
Andrew


----------



## tangent (28/8/05)

nice work Matt.
i remember seeing that photo in that book and thinking "whoa Coopers aren't going to like this but brewers sure are."
I'm glad someone finally used it.


----------



## tangent (28/8/05)

try my chocolate test
eat some lindt dark chocolate then drink some coopers pale
that's gotta be part Belgian
it's almost a Hoegaarden!!


----------



## Lindsay Dive (29/8/05)

Andrew,

It is some time since I've seen the 'Coopers Whiteboard/Blackboard' or whatever it was and I never recorded it......stupid.
Do you have a copy? If you do have a copy, or anybody else, I would like to see it again.

Lindsay.


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/8/05)

Lindsay,

Try this.

Warren -


----------



## colinw (29/8/05)

The following details were posted in another thread.

*DB 5100 pale malt, 80 crystal
export 6200 pale, 240 wheat
pale ale 4600 pale, 40 crystal, 200 wheat
premium 5500 pale, 60 crystal (listed as 'medium'), 280 wheat
dark ale 4650 pale, 200 wheat, 200 black
ale 5900 pale, 40 crystal, 240 wheat
stout 5000 pale, 440 wheat, 600 black
vintage 6200 pale, 60 crystal (medium), 350 wheat* 

Apparently, they use about 15% simple sugars (use sucrose, dextrose or invert syrup) and Coopers Pale Ale is about 29 IBUs.

There's some speculation about what the "medium" malt is. The conclusion I've seen elsewhere is that its either a very dark crystal or a pale chocolate malt.

Since this came up, I've become interested in cloning some of the Coopers beers as I haven't played with their yeast since my kit brewing days. Anyway, I'm planning to brew this some time soon:

Coopers Pale Ale Clone.

Final volume of 30 litres at my normal mash efficiency; about 28 litres into fermenter
after losses.

4.6kg Pale Malt (JW Trad. Ale)
200g Wheat Malt
40g Crystal (JW medium crystal 140 EBC)

500g Invert Syrup (full boil)

Infusion Mash, 60 minutes at 66 degrees C.

Sparge down to 1.010 runnings, then top up boiler to 35 litres
Boil for 75-90 minutes to final volume of 30 litres

30g Pride of Ringwood pellets (10%AA) @ 60 minutes
1/2 tablet whirlfloc @ 20 minutes
1 tsp yeast nutrient @ 10 minutes

1.5 litre starter, yeast re-cultured from Coopers Pale Ale.

OG = 1.042, Colour = 4 SRM, Bitterness = 29 IBUs
Should ferment down to about 1.006 - 1.008 for between
4.5% and 4.8% alc/vol.

cheers,
Colin


----------



## Millet Man (25/9/06)

Bringing this thread back from the dead.

Just been on the Malting and Brewing course at Ballarat Uni last week and had a chat with John Hood from Coopers who gave a talk on post fermentation processing. On questioning he revealed the following info (among other stuff I have probably forgotten).

1. They only use cane sugar for bottle conditioning, otherwise beers are all malt.  
2. There is more than one yeast strain for the ales (eg: extra stout yeast gives big banana esters).
3. Fermenting strain is bottling strain.
4. Ale fermentation temp is 18C.
5. Ales are not filtered or pastuerised before bottling.

Also Foster's Abbotsford was impressive with the bank of 12 x 660,000 litre, 30 m high, primary fermenters. Shame about the contents.

CUB/LN seem to run their normal brews at around 30-35% sugar, mostly cane sugar but there is a recent swing towards wheat glucose or maltose syrup with the higher sugar price.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## goatherder (26/9/06)

Great info, thanks Millet Man!

Numbers 1, 2 and 5 definitely challenge my current thinking.

Nice work!


----------



## T.D. (26/9/06)

Yeah, I am surprised to hear that they are all malt. I am planning on brewing a big batch of this style of beer for my dad soon. The recipe I was planning on using was something like...

84% Ale malt
5% Wheat malt
1% Crystal
10% Sugar
POR to bitter (no finishing hops)

But now I don't know what to do! :lol: 

Maybe if the sugar is dropped and the base malt is swapped to Pilsner it may work out to be fairly similar in colour...

94% Pilsner malt
5% Wheat malt
1% Crystal
POR to bitter (no finishing hops)


----------



## Batz (26/9/06)

T.D. said:


> Yeah, I am surprised to hear that they are all malt. I am planning on brewing a big batch of this style of beer for my dad soon. The recipe I was planning on using was something like...
> 
> 84% Ale malt
> 5% Wheat malt
> ...




I make an Aussie ale often,it's nice to have on tap for the 'I don't drink HB' visitors.
An addition of a small amount of Cluster as a finishing hop rounds the flavour off nicely.


Batz


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/9/06)

Millet Man said:


> Bringing this thread back from the dead.
> 
> Just been on the Malting and Brewing course at Ballarat Uni last week and had a chat with John Hood from Coopers who gave a talk on post fermentation processing. On questioning he revealed the following info (among other stuff I have probably forgotten).
> 
> ...



Interesting info Andrew, I am not surprised on any of the points except No. 1. 
I find it very hard to believe they can get a FG of 1.006 without using some form of sugar in the brew, also from the whiteboard recipe photo it would seem if they aren't using any sugar they would have to be achieving well over 100% mash efficiency <_< . Or is it possible they are using enzymes to get the most out of the yeasts?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## DJR (26/9/06)

Well, jayse seems to know a bit about the coopers "Mash press" that claims 110% efficiency - not sure how that works at all.

Interesting that they are all-malt - i guess they must mash low for major attenuation, the yeast is already quite attenuative though (i have got it up to about 82% but that was with some sugar)


----------



## tangent (26/9/06)

i thought they bragged that the Heritage was their 1st "all malt" brew?


----------



## T.D. (26/9/06)

I was under the impression that their "mild" was just the Pale Ale without the sugar.


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/9/06)

T.D. said:


> I was under the impression that their "mild" was just the Pale Ale without the sugar.



It certainly looks that way, on the coopers web site they make special note in the beer descriptions that the Mild Ale, premium Lager and Premium light do not have sugar added, as per this description:
Coopers MIld Ale
This ale is the product of brewing with a selection of barley and wheat malt, and with no added sugar. This traditional brewing approach provides the smooth malt character which is balanced by a triple hopping of the brew with Pride of Ringwood and Saaz hops. The brew has fermented similarly to its stablemates Pale and Sparkling Ale, with the customary secondary fermentation in the bottle and can. Alc/Vol 3.5% 
fromCoopers Mild Ale

But they make no such claim for the rest of their brews including the Pale Ale, which to me would suggest they do use sugar in some of their beers.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Aaron (26/9/06)

It was my understanding that they were up to about 16% sugar. When I was at the brewery for a tour during last years AABC judging they told us the yeast was removed from the beer and a measured amount was added back to the bottle. They also told us there was only one yeast strain. Somebody in the brewing staff is making things up.


----------



## Millet Man (26/9/06)

Thought it might cause stir.  

The only other option I can think of about the "no sugar" claim is that they use a wheat derived glucose or maltose syrup and don't consider it sugar?

Another interesting point he made was that their business is close to 50% beer and 50% malt extract / home brew. When beer sales go up home brew sales go down and vice versa - must be a lot of price conscious drinkers out there.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## jayse (27/9/06)

Very interesting on the no sugar thing I think that needs a bit more in depth look into rather than taking his word for it. It could be the other non malt derived enzymmes added solely that get them the attenuation either way theres no doubt to make the same beer at home sugar its needed. It all worth while getting to the bottom of this as it doesn't quite add up. I'am pretty sure non malt enzymmes are used in the brewery for sure but wether it is solely that which is responsible for the extra attenuation I have no idea at all but could find out but it could possibly be deemed to be to senstive a infomation.

The mash effiency some one mentioned is simply they can get over 100% because the quoted total expected yeild (100%) is that of a standard lab mash and the meura mash filter can yield more extract from the grain than the lab can. Ie the lab quoted total expected yeild is not actually the most that is physically possible to get but simply how much a standard lab mash can get out of it, so you can given a multi million dollar mashing and filtering system possibly get more yield than the lab can.

As far as the filtering doesn't happen for the ales he forget to mention they are centrifuged though or at least a portion of it is to clear it up a little more than it would be otherwise.

This is all coming out of my boozed, broozed and broken memory so don't quote anything or i'll come around and drink all your beer.


Jayse


----------



## drsmurto (30/10/07)

*BUMP*  

Brewing for a mates bucks party - already got 3 beers down, need a 4th. So far i have a pils in the region of Budvar, a knappstein-esque pils (lower alc and lighter on hops) and a JSGA-ish beer. All of these might challenge the West End drinking crowd. A CPA might balance things out - some people dont like 'fruit' in their beers.......

Any reports on the recipes posted here - particularly AndrewQLDs which is one i have had sitting in beersmith for a while?

When we talk sugar in this recipe is it table sugar, dex or (gulp) sucrose?

I was a proud member of the All Malt kit beer society and here i am asking questions about putting sugar in an AG. Wait, its not AG. Aaaaargh i am going backwards.  

Seriously - anyone had any luck?

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## tangent (30/10/07)

you need to lighten the body of a CPA with some table sugar, dexy, whatever floats your boat. Yes, I see it as a step backwards as well


----------



## BoilerBoy (30/10/07)

As tangent has said You will definitely need to add sugar to lighten the body to get a near enough clone, either white cane or raw sugar and you can invert that if you want to.

From memory mine was for a 28-30Lbatch

2.8kg Ale malt
1.2kg pilsner
500g unmalted raw wheat
400g Flaked barley
450g sugar

A 20 min protein rest at 52-55C for 15-20min then mash for another hour 60 min

Your also looking at an OG of around 1.040-45

Recultured coopers yeast fermented at 16-17C

Thats just from memory and may not be exactly right, but have a play on beersmith.

Cheers
BB


----------



## Darren (30/10/07)

I would suggest asking Boilerboy for his Sparkling ale recipe!

As good as the real thing.

cheers

Darren


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/10/07)

Good old table sugar is fine, and sometimes you need to use these odd ingredients if you want to brew a _CLONE_.



> Any reports on the recipes posted here - particularly AndrewQLDs which is one i have had sitting in beersmith for a while?



I have had plenty of success with AndrewQLDs recipe :lol: 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## tangent (30/10/07)

I agree, BoilerBoy makes a damn good CSA clone.


----------



## Screwtop (30/10/07)

BoilerBoy said:


> As tangent has said You will definitely need to add sugar to lighten the body to get a near enough clone, either white cane or raw sugar and you can invert that if you want to.
> 
> From memory mine was for a 28-30Lbatch
> 
> ...




Looks a little light on IBU's or do you distill this sucker :lol:


----------



## philipwebb (30/10/07)

Hi 

Cant speak for BoilerBoys CSA clone, but can speak on the recipe for AndrewQLD's CPA clone. Recipe is great straight at beginning of this thread, I have used simple table sugar in same quantities quoted in recipe.

Fermented at 18 and yeast was from CSA.

Cheers

Phil

disclaimer: no AG expert, only 8 under the belt, but have been dringking CPA for about 15 years prior to making clone)


----------



## BoilerBoy (30/10/07)

Screwtop said:


> Looks a little light on IBU's or do you distill this sucker :lol:



Yes, yes the glaring omission of some POR   to around 25 IBU's

Its basically an adaption of a partial recipe on the Grumpy's fav recipes.

And I think to make that above recipe into a sparkling ale (CSA) I added around 300g of caramunich1 and some exttra ale or pils malt to get an OG of 1.050-52 for the higher alc%

Cheers
BB


----------



## tangent (30/10/07)

IMHO a CPA needs a speise carbonation or some FRESH POR dry hopping to get the magic we love.


----------



## Sammus (31/10/07)

Batz said:


> ...it's nice to have on tap for the 'I don't drink HB' visitors...



If I knew any beer drinkers with that attitude they wouldn't be allowed in my house let alone drinking my beer (HB or not)  :beer:


----------



## drsmurto (31/10/07)

Havent used either flaked barley or raw wheat. Where do i get these from? Is one of them otherwise know as puffed wheat - the same stuff people have for breakfast. (Christ i sound like a newbie far too often  )

SO playing around with it in beersmith i have this - decided on the sparkling ale which i prefer anyway.

20L batch OG 1050 13.9 EBC 24.2 IBU
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 48.78 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 24.39 % 
0.30 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 7.32 % 
0.25 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 6.10 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 4.88 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 24.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.35 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 8.54 % 
1 Pkgs Cooper Ale (Coopers #-) [Starter 1500 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Subbed and reduced caramunich III cos thats what i can get. Guess i need to drink a few CPAs 2nite to get some yeast..... if i must  

actually, this is somewhere between the pale and sparkling... :huh: i think someone slipped me a decaf this morning..... what am i doing?


----------



## dicko (31/10/07)

Hi DrSmurto,
This is the recipe I use to make a CPA clone.
I got it from Andrew qld and it is spot on as far as I am concerned. I used the yeast cultured from a CPA bottle.
Scale it to suit your brew size and give it a go, you won't be dissapointed.
To invert the sugar I simmer it in a separate pot for about 20 mins with a half a pinch of citric acid.


DROOPER'S PALE ALE

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 51.00 Wort Size (L): 51.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.32
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.86
Anticipated EBC: 8.3
Anticipated IBU: 23.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
79.3 6.60 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
4.2 0.35 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
2.0 0.17 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
14.4 1.20 kg. Invert Sugar Home Made 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. PRIDE OF RINGWOOD Pellet 10.20 23.0 60 min.


Yeast
-----

COOPERS COOPERS ALE


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 7.12
Water Qts: 22.57 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 21.36 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 76 Time: 15
Sparge Temp : 76 Time: 30


Total Mash Volume L: 26.11 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


Cheers


----------



## indica86 (25/2/14)

Anyone know the IBUs in the Sparkling?


----------

